
Where to find a good hacker? - aintahacker
I want to know where to find a good hacker. You know, the next Mark Zuckerberg. And I don't mean "good" as in the most technical either, although that is important as well. I mean, where can I find a hacker that understands people too? You may be able to html and css your way through MIT or Stanford, but can you create an application that people actually want, or are capable of using?<p>Many applications built by hackers are fun, but many people are running around town forgetting a fundamental rule... We're building businesses here (yes I said it). I know that's a dirty word for many hackers, because it takes the novelty out of the work. It's a reality though. If your thingy doesn't have a business model behind it, you will have to rely on VC, and hope you can find a way to make it a business before the cash-money runs out.<p>I am a business-type (sort of), meaning I have ideas of what end users want, and I think of ways for those ideas to make money. And, I don't know how to build them. So I am in need of a good hacker (based on the explanation above) to help me build a social network that has components loosely related to LinkedIn. (How's that for ambiguous?)  I know YC says find a friend of a friend, but I ain't got no friends.<p>I completely agree with YC, in that a startup is far too much work for a single individual. That is why I am looking for a hacker to marry. I welcome all comments (as long as they're positive), leads (except your girlfriend's great uncle Harry), website links (to your work), or contact information. Otherwise, I'll be going back to university to study Computer Science or buying a shitload of Hacking for Dummies books.
======
scottkrager
(sigh)

Do you bring anything to the table? I mean come on, my mother has ideas AND
friends. And she is really a mother-type, not just "sort of" a mother type.

As a non-hacker myself, here's my suggestion:

Figure out the bare-bones alpha version of your idea. Spec it out as detailed
as you possibly can.

Now take that doc and pitch it to a developer in your town, in person. Meet
them for coffee, buy them a beer, whatever. Just get them in person to pitch
them on the idea.

If you can't get a single programmer to meet with you...you're not really a
"business-type".

"business-types" can close deals and convince people (yes, even programmers!)
to join them.

~~~
aintahacker
Scott, I do in fact have more than just an idea. Thus far, I have been able to
close deals. I bring previous entrepreneurial experience, a solid
understanding of business, business plan development experience, a network of
management consultants, capital and connections to VC, and perhaps most
importantly, a scrappy, fire-in-the-belly desire to bring my idea to market.

I described myself as a "business-type sort of" because I am not a hacker
myself, AND I am not a suit. While I understand and very much like business, I
wanted to communicate to readers that I am not your traditional NY businessman
that wears a three-piece suit and has an aura of Armani cologne.

Thank you for your advice on building an alpha version of the idea, and taking
that to programmers. This is the type of feedback I was seeking from my post.
I have not tried to convince programmers of my idea yet, so the jury is out on
whether or not I am really a business-type.

As a non-hacker yourself, I am curious as to what brings you to the HN forums?
I hope you were not offended by satirical post, and I do thank you for your
response.

~~~
scottkrager
The more I learn about programming (I'm slowly teaching myself), the better I
can communicate and eventual hack myself.

Plus HN has some of the best tech/biz news around.

------
bendmorris
What on earth does it mean to "html and css your way through MIT or Stanford?"
It seems like you're trivializing degrees from top universities, as well as
overstating the difficulty of HTML and CSS.

If your ideas are so great, take a few weeks and learn a programming language.
Then, build your app yourself. You don't have to be a technical whiz to build
something that runs. When you have some users your idea will be validated and
maybe people will be more inclined to meet with you.

~~~
aintahacker
Bend, thanks for your response. Clearly you missed the meaning of my satirical
tone in my post. For that, I apologize. I was simply trying to evoke a
response from the reader so that my post was not overlooked among the hundreds
of posts. In that regard, I achieved my goal.

I value greatly degrees from top universities, especially MIT and Stanford. I
do understand the difficulty of HTML and CSS, and I am envious of the
technical geniuses that are able to build applications using them. My point
was that it takes more than excellent programming knowledge to build a useful
application for users, AND turn it into a successful business venture. Many
programmers are great at building apps, but may not know how to build a
successful business from it (Or, they may know exactly how).

I am not stating my idea is great, as I have not pitched it to programmers or
users yet. I appreciate your advice on building the app myself though. Another
reader suggested a similar idea, and I believe it is a good course of action.

I hope I have conveyed that the tone in my post was merely to illicit a
response from readers, and was not intended to trivialize degrees or technical
abilities.

------
markerdmann
This is just a suggestion, but it might make sense to post a CV, a LinkedIn
profile, or something similar that gives interested individuals a better sense
of who you are and what you're bringing to the table.

------
mindcrime
There _are_ hackers out there looking for a "business guy" to "marry," but...
the "business guy" has to bring more to the table than just an idea. If I
partnered up with a "business guy" I'd be expecting somebody with some serious
chops when it comes to prospecting and selling (and closing!), some useful
connections to potential customers, partners and/or investors, and some
knowledge of how to do business development and marketing. And if he knows at
least a little bit about accounting and taxes, that would be a bonus.

But wanna-be Jack Welches who think their idea alone is enough to stand on,
"if I can just find a hacker to build it" are a dime a dozen. So don't be
surprised when you don't find a veritable onslaught of hackers lining up to
beat down your door.

Anyway, to answer your question "Where to find a good hacker?" Well... there
are lots of places. Starting here is a decent bet, but look for meetups in or
near your town... if there is a HN meetup, or any technical user-group (Ruby
User's Group, Java User's Group, Linux User's Group, Perl Mongers, whatever)
go find them and start hanging out with those folks. Use LinkedIn, poke around
sites like Quora and the various StackExchange sites... just don't be too
obnoxious with the solicitations, or you'll piss off people who might
otherwise be willing to help.

CS departments at area universities might give you useful leads as well. But
read this:

[http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2010-1...](http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2010-12.html#e2010-12-01T15_45_40.htm)

before calling up CS professors.

Some other food for thought:

[http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2010-1...](http://www.cs.uni.edu/~wallingf/blog/archives/monthly/2010-10.html#e2010-10-28T16_27_55.htm)

[http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2010/10/05/social-
network...](http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2010/10/05/social-network-the-
movie/)

~~~
aintahacker
Mindcrime, your post has been the most inspirational and informational. Thank
you!

I will share these articles (especially the first one from the CS professor)
with a lot of my business colleagues. There is an unspoken feeling that
"business guys" can never learn to program to implement their ideas. Or,
"hackers" are completely inept at understanding business, and should focus
only on building their application.

This is the conversation I wish my post would have evoked - the "marriage" of
business understanding and technical ability. (Admittedly, my tone may have
come across as obnoxious to technical readers, which was not my intent.)

After your post, and comments from other readers, I am much more inspired to
gain at least some technical skills to building a working prototype for my
idea. While I feel my skills are best suited to pitch the idea, write the
business plan, raise capital, sell to potential customers, etc. I feel having
the technical ability, to a certain extent, would enable me to execute the
idea. Or, if nothing else, give me more credibility among programmers who may
otherwise see me as solely an "idea man".

In any regard, thank you for your comment and advice.

------
revorad
Sorry to break the news, but...

"I'm your Winkelvoss, be my Zuckerberg" is NOT a good pitch to hackers.

Or maybe you _are_ just joking?

~~~
aintahacker
Revorad, your last inclination is correct. As I explained in previous
comments, I do bring more to the table than just an idea. Thank you for
recognizing the sarcasm, and irony of Winkelvoss and Zuckerberg.

~~~
revorad
Oh good, so you at least have a sense of humour. But you would do better to
fill your profile details and be your true person here. Don't hide your
identity, don't hide your ideas. Flesh out the details or you will not get the
best response possible.

What businesses have you built? Who do you know? Can you name some names? How
much cash can you bring to the table? How much PR power do you have? Do you
write a popular blog? Can you call someone at the NYTimes or WSJ to get
featured?

Details. That's where it's at.

~~~
aintahacker
I definitely have a sense of humour! That's good advice too, thank you.

My fear (and I know this is common among many entrepreneurs) is to fully lay
out an idea for someone, and have Mark say that he is working on the idea for
you. When in reality he's secretly building his own application based on your
idea.

Maybe it's not so bad to be a Winklevoss. Didn't they receive a $65 million
settlement? :)

------
fleitz
Put your email in your profile so people can contact you. Next, check my
profile and contact me.

I'm highly skeptical of a 'business type' with no friends, but I'll always
entertain what you have to say.

Also, the next Mark Zuckerberg no longer needs an Eduardo Saverin, he can get
a server for free from Google, Amazon, or spend $5 a month on a dreamhost
account.

You also say that you need a business model, yet reference Zuckerberg.
Facebook is the prototypical VC funded company with no business model, until a
few hundred million into VC. Yes, Facebook finally found one, and is now
profitable. LinkedIn is also VC funded.

~~~
aintahacker
Fleitz, I thought I had included my email in my profile. I will review your
profile and be in touch shortly.

Can you create an application without having any idea of a business model?
Sure. But why would you? I am certainly not opposed to VC funding. In fact,
it's essential in many cases. I think it's smarter to have a business model in
mind behind your application though. That's just my opinion. Anyone is free to
disagree. That's what makes these forums so intellectually stimulating.

Good analogy to Mark and Eduardo by the way.

~~~
revorad
The email you put in the email field is not visible to others (bad design, I
know). You need to put it in the about field.

~~~
aintahacker
Got it, thanks!

------
GotToStartup
Although I didn't go to MIT or Stanford, I never learnt HTML or CSS in
university. No, that's not what a Computer Science degree teaches.

~~~
aintahacker
That's interesting. Just curious, did you teach yourself HTML and CSS? And
what did a CS degree teach you?

I may be interested in learning how to program.

~~~
GotToStartup
Computer science does not equal programming. Yes, programming is a part of
computer science but you learn a heck of a lot more from a computer science
degree. You learn about algorithms, computational complexity, lots of math,
logic and a lot more. You learn how to use a computer to solve hard problems
and how to identify patterns in problems that others have already solved. A
lot of it is theoretical; you won't be taught how to build a web site.

If you wan't to learn how to program just enough to validate your idea, then
perhaps taking a computer science degree might be a little overkill. Read some
tutorials and just start programming easy stuff and work your way up.

------
dyc
<http://railsforzombies.org/>

Start there.

~~~
aintahacker
Thanks dyc, I will be sure to use the site as I try to develop my technical
knowledge.

